# Christmas Card Pricing



## Lyncca (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Yall,

I was just wondering... How much do you charge if a client wants to have a Christmas card created?  Do you price by card?  Obviously, you can't charge as a normal picture or a box of cards would cost them a couple hundred dollars.

I have a client that is interested in having one of their portraits turned into a card, but I didn't want to over or under charge him.

Thanks for any pointers


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2008)

I usually charge up front for the sitting fee, then I'll usually sell them the file so that they can print it themselves.  

If they wanted to order the prints/cards from me...I'd start at double my cost for them and maybe adjust the price for volume discount.  That's after paying for the sitting fee.

Of course, most of my X-mas cards have been for friends and family and I usually give them a pretty good deal.


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I usually charge up front for the sitting fee, then I'll usually sell them the file so that they can print it themselves.
> 
> If they wanted to order the prints/cards from me...I'd start at double my cost for them and maybe adjust the price for volume discount.  That's after paying for the sitting fee.
> 
> Of course, most of my X-mas cards have been for friends and family and I usually give them a pretty good deal.



That sounds pretty good.  They are already having me do their portraits and just wanted to add on the cards, so that should work pretty well.

Thanks!


----------



## coffeelover23 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would say take a look at some of the photo-based Christmas cards websites online, then think about finding a compromise between those and what you usually would charge, since it will be more than a DIY site, but you still want to see what the "competition" is charging. Hope that helps!


----------

